# My first negative response



## Livsmom

So I was at school today and I saw a woman that has to be close to my age that I had in a prior class. We hadn't seen each other in over a year. She was staring at my stomach and asking what I had been up to. I said "oh I am expecting a baby. I am 5 months pregnant." She snarls her nose and goes "don't you already have a little one?" I almost giggled. I guess I didn't get the limit of 1 memo. I am not fond of this woman anyhow so this comment and the nasty look did not help. People are so judgemental.


----------



## weebun

Ignore her, I had some one say they thought I was a mug for having another one! don't think they meant it to be nasty but it's how it came across like they thought I was stupid and should know better at my age. I'm happy, we're happy. At the end of the day, after I had my son and my prev bad relationship ended, I never would have dreamt that I would go on to find someone else, someone who truly loved me and my son, and then to go on and have a baby was one thing, to be having another which wasn't planned as early as it has happened is just beyond my dreams come true. I love my life and wouldn't change a thing. 

Some people are so set in their ways they don't look at the bigger picture or care to know, they just judge.

Rise above and smile x


----------



## drsquid

ive been so lucky. maybe it is cause im in california. ive been very open that im doing this by myself with a sperm donor and men and women have told me that im doing it the right way etc.. mind you idve preferred to have a partner but.. seeing that people are so supportive is amazing to me


----------



## Bats11

She must be so bored with her own life that she feels she needs to put someone else down.

I stay away from negative people, dont have the time of day for them.


----------



## whlisa19

drsquid said:


> ive been so lucky. maybe it is cause im in california. ive been very open that im doing this by myself with a sperm donor and men and women have told me that im doing it the right way etc.. mind you idve preferred to have a partner but.. seeing that people are so supportive is amazing to me

:thumbup:


----------



## Stressbucket

What a jerk! The response to "I'm having a baby," is "That's wonderful! When are you due?"

It is not "Don't you already have one?"

I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## binksmommy

Some ppl...


----------



## Kittyboo1972

She sounds incredibly jealous. Let it go over your head, what a silly woman she sounds. I have two gorgeous girls of 19 and 15 years as well!!! I'm due my third little princess at the end of march and my oh is already asking if we can please have another one straight away lol. I'm going to be 41 next month but feeling fab and everything is 'gorgeous and perfect' according to the nurse at my scan this morning. Don't let anyone spoil this amazing time for you. Take care xx


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I get those looks a lot since I'm pregnant with #4 and get annoyed (I still don't understand why nearly everyone stops at two, but I don't give THEM weird shocked looks). I can't believe you got a comment like that for having #2!!!! Something is clearly wrong with that woman....


----------

